# Sikh Movies : Time To Rise  From Ashes Like Phoenix Or After Babur Invasion



## hps62 (Mar 22, 2006)

Dear brother 

SSAKAL


How should I say that how much we SIKHS pine for a good movie depecting a Sikh in the correct manner and his qualities.

*Courageous* : We have had so many fine soldiers after our Gurus that there should be no dearth of subjects From Jassa Sing Ahluwalia , Hari Singh Nalwa , AS Sekhon etc . Not a single movie on them.

*Progressive Honest politician* :- Partap Singh Kairon < Ms Randhawa
*Compassion *:- Baba Kharak Singh
*Sportsman* :--- Milkha Singh
*Mathematician* : Simone Singh
*Intelligent and technology marverick* : Narinder S. Kapany
*Royality* : Ranjit Singh
*Painter *: Shoba SIngh
They are so many themes to pick from .

Are we short of Audience . If so let us produce audience. After  all movies  require both to be there.

Unfortunately all one sees in our movies depicts us in such poor light that one really wonders that how could the media distort us so much .Is the media communal that they cant see the arrival of a fresh infusion of spirituality . or is the audience so biased that wants to see us in such light.

Only some sensibilities is seen in movies like Border , Vijayeeta and Bhagat singh. 

Muslims who have done so many henious acts in India get a much better representation in  movies. Is it because of there greater number that even truth is drowned by number in democracy.

All this will demotivate many Sikhs from pursuing these illustrious path of our predecessors.

However kudos to our NRI brothers to keep the Sikh flame shining . The movie

Kambdi Kalaai’: A tribute to Bhai Vir Singh is a well come change from the abominable depection of us.

I hope our boys and girl are given the right pictures so that we too can also stand tall in the company of other great spiritual religions.

luv
WGKWGF
hps62


----------



## Pukandi Baba (Mar 26, 2006)

In't it time the sikhs made a film like 'Passion of the Christ' depicting the sikh histroy?  (I'm aware no human can take the role of Guru Ji but with today's graphics anything is possible)  

But that is a stupid question, why on earth would the so called 'SGPC' or whoever is 'running' for the skhs be concerned about investing money into a project like that, when the money is better off remaining in thier bank accounts!


----------



## Bee (May 17, 2006)

The animated movie SAHIBJADEY was a good start.

I just had the opportunity to watch the second animated movie THE RISE OF KHALSA. Awesome movie. Depicts the life of Bhai Banda Singh Bahadur Ji.

Of course, there's lots of room for improvement. However, the is a good start (considering the budget that the producers are working with).


----------



## Pukandi Baba (May 18, 2006)

Bee said:
			
		

> The animated movie SAHIBJADEY was a good start.
> 
> I just had the opportunity to watch the second animated movie THE RISE OF KHALSA. Awesome movie. Depicts the life of Bhai Banda Singh Bahadur Ji.
> 
> Of course, there's lots of room for improvement. However, the is a good start (considering the budget that the producers are working with).


 
True

 But is this film to be released in cinemas or just for the Sikh community and be shown only in Gurdwaras?  No point just restricting it to just Sikhs we need to educate the masses about our religion just like the other major religions do!!


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 18, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das is although against idolatory yet find it OK if we can make aninmated movies depecting Gurus or even a person acting as Guru.

Das wants to know that why is it wrong?

Swami Dayanand Ji anyway oppsed Ramleela calling it gimmickery of Lord Rama,but that was due to adding non scripturral things in play to win more audiance ,das thinks.So commerciaslisation or vulger things to be kept at bay.

anyway das was surprised to see Mata Gujari in Keski and it was a neutral feeling.


----------

